# Are you a Real Native / TAKE THE TEST



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Many folks have asked exactly what is a REEL NATIVE so we set about defining it in terms that every angler could understand. Just mentally follow the statements below with:

You might be a RN

If your your primary residence is in need of more than 10,000 dallors of repair but your 15 year old center console looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor.


If the pencils on your desk remain unsharpened dispite all the latest electronic gadgets. Yet the hooks you used to catch kingfish last weekend put a surgical needle to shame.


If you've ever gotten the news that you are going to be a father over a cellphone while standing on a jetty.


If the amount of your boat and truck payments exceed the total worth of your primary residence.


If your firstborn son owned a GLoomis flyrod before he owned a baseball bat.


If your wife can tie any of the following knots: improved cinch
blood knot
palomar 


If you are female and you can tie a bimini twist.


If the first words out of your four year old nephews mouth every time he see's you are" What kind of fish are you trying to catch today."


If you are male and take the time to tie a bimini twist.


If you have ever found yourself stopping at a tackle shop to scout out your next fishing trip while returning from your current fishing trip.


If the resale value of your fishing tackle exceeds the value of your spouses vehicle.


If you have ever hocked your television set (after football season) to buy a Penn International for Dolphin season.


If you plan your vacations according to the mullet run.


If you have ever purposely stranded your 30,000 dallor flats boat on a Flamingo mud flat for 6 hrs. because the redfish were still within casting distance.


If more than half of the fishing rods in your garage were once given to your wife as gifts.


If your accountant is telling you that your net worth is less than your next boat payment.

Are Ya


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I decided to bring this one back while searching for that lost thread Kozlow started on fishing tips and such. By the way, I'll try to find it but if someone else happens across it, send me the link on this page and I'll re-sticky it.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Is this it?
General Forum Information
- Forum Rules
- Posting Pictures
- IMs Not Working 
General Fishing and Boating Information
- Current Coastal Wind Conditions
- Current NOAA Buoy Conditions
- License Requirements
- Fishing Regulations
- Florida Records
- Surf Cams
- Reef Locator
- Current Fishing Forecast
- Fishing Charts
- Lobster Mounting 101
- Tuning a Radar 
Inshore, Flats and Surf Fishing
- Mosquito Lagoon Water Level (Haulover Canal)
- Required Permits for fishing Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge
- Fishing Regulations for Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge
- Mosquito Lagoon Pole and Troll Zones
- Camping in Mosquito Lagoon
- Mosquito Lagoon Permitted Guides
- Where to wade 
Offshore Fishing
- Volusia County Artificial Reefs
- Brevard County Artificial Reefs 
- Bottom Fishing 101 - Help and Tips
- Radar for Tuna
FISHING REPORT
Links updated 12/15/05*

ONLINE REPORTS
Cyberangler FL 
Daytona News-Journal 
Florida Sportsman 
Gulfcoasting 
Flyfisherman 
Jethro Shrimp 

FLAGSHIP SITES
Capt Mel's 
CCA Florida 
Cyberangler 
Florida Sportsman 
Flyfisherman 
Gary's E Central 
ISAA 

GEAR
Cabela’s 
Bass Pro 
Sierra Trading 
Travel Country
FS Advertisers
REI
Campmor
HOW TO
Cast Net Lesson 
Fishing Knots 
Capt Mel’s How To’s

THE LAW
Fish ID (Fresh) 
Fish ID (Salt) 
Buy Fishing License Online 
Saltwater Regs 
Freshwater Regs 
Manatee Speed Zones

PLAN AHEAD
Tide/Current Predictor 
-- Boca Grande Current 
-- Daytona Tides 
-- Pineland Tides
Saltwater Tides 
Phases of the Moon 
U.S. Naval Observatory 
USNO Master Clock 
Space Launch Schedule 
Space Launch Restrictions 
Red Tide Report

VISUALIZE IT
New Smyrna Beach Cam 
Maptech Online Charts 
Terraserver 
FL Color Aerial Photo
East Coast Surf Report 
West Coast Surf Report

PARKS
Boat Ramps 
Canaveral Seashore NP 
Everglades NP 
State Parks
ETC
Marines
DRUDGE REPORT 
Gator Football 
Goldberg File 
Future Use
USBDT:
Bokeelia Reunion 2004! 
Bokeelia/USBDT 
2001 Bokeelia Reunion
Frisbrews!

CURRENT WEATHER
Current Cond Lookup 
Data Bouys (Map) 
Hurricane Center 
Intellicast 
NWS Melbourne 
Radar Orl Metro
Radar Central 
Radar South 
U.S. Surface 
Volusia Beaches 
MARINE FORECASTS
Florida Zone Map 
Flagler-Cocoa 
Cocoa-Jupiter 
Florida Bay 
Cape Sabal-Choko 
Key West 
Bonita-Tarpon Sp 
Tarpon Sp-Suwannee
Wave Model Forecast
Wind Forecast

NWS LOCAL FORECAST
Daytona 
Space Center 
Melbourne
Gainesville
Ocala 
Tampa 
Fort Myers 
Homestead 
Key West 
Winter Park


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Florida Piers amd Inlets 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

South - Ft. Lauderdale to Key Largo

Dania Pier
300 North Beach Rd.
Dania 33004
954-927-0640

Anglin's Fishing Pier
2 Commercial Blvd.
Ft. Lauderdale 33308
954-491-9403

Newport Fishing Pier
16701 Collins Ave Miami
954-772-2335

Bakers Haulover Cut

Government Cut

Port Everglades 

The 10,000 Islands - Naples to Flamingo

Naples Pier
12 th. Ave. South
Naples Fla.
239-213-3062

Southeast - Stuart to Ft. Lauderdale


Deerfield Beach
200 N.E. 21 st Avenue
Deerfield Beach 33441
954-426-9206

Lake Worth Pier
No Address
561-582-9002

Pompano Beach Fishing Pier
222 N. Pompano Beach Blvd.
Pompano Beach Fl.
954-943-1488

Juno Pier
No Address/Juno Beach
561-799-0185

Jupiter Inlet

Lake Worth Inlet

Stuart Inlet

Southwest - Port Charlette - Naples


Naples Pier
12 th. Ave. South
Naples Fla.
239-213-3062

Sanibel Island Pier
Sanibel Island
**report from The Bait Box
1041 Periwinkle Way
Sanibel Island 33957
239-472-1618 

Pelican Pier Ft. Myers
1000 Estero Blvd.
Ft. Myers Bch, Fl. 33903
239-765-9700

West Central - Homasassa to Port Charlette

Venice Fishing Pier
1600 Harbor Dr S
Venice 
941-488-1456- ASK FOR BAIT SHOP

Bradenton Beach City Pier
200 Bridge St.
Bradenton Bch
941-779-1706

Gulf Pier
Fort Desoto Park
St Petersburg 33701
727-864-9937

Bay Pier
3500 Pinellas Bay Way South
Island
727-864-3345

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/North
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
727-865-0668

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/South
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
941-729-0117

Redington Long Pier
17490 Gulf Blvd 
Redington Shores 33708
727-391-9398

Rod & Reel Pier
875 N. Shore Dr.
Anna Maria 
941-778-1885

Big Pier 60
1 Causeway Blvd.
Clearwater 
727-462-6466

Bay Pier at Ft. Desoto Park
727-864-3345 
Bait shop open 9:30 to 5:00 


East Central - Ormond Beach to Stuart


Main Street Pier
1200 Main St.
Daytona Bch 32119
386-253-1212

Sunglow Fishing Pier
3701 S Atlantic Ave
Daytona Bch 32137
386-756-4219

ocoa Beach Pier
401 Meade Avenue
Cocoa Bch 32931
321-783-7549 xt 29 for bait shop 
Bait shop closes at 5 PM 

Ponce Inlet

Port Canaveral

Sebastian Inlet

Fort Pierce Inlet

Northeast - Fernandina Beach to Ormond Beach

Nassau Sound Fishing Pier/ Bridge
on Amelia Island
904-277-9772 Bait Shop

St. Johns Co Ocean Fishing Pier
35 A1A Beach Blvd.
St. Augustine 32080
904-461-0119

Flagler Beach Ocean Pier
215 S A1A 
Flagler Bch 32136
386-439-2200

Fort Clinch Fishing Pier
Jacksonville Fl.
904-277-7274

Jacksonville Inlet

St. Augustine Inlet

Matanzas Inlet

Panhandle - Pensacola to Apalachicola


Dan Russell Pier
16101 Front Beach Rd.
Panama City 32413
850-233-5080
850-230-5936

Okaloosa Island Pier
1030 Miracle Strip Pkwy. S.E.
Fort Walton Beach Fl.
850-244-1023

Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier
41 Ft Pickens Road
Pensacola Beach Fl.
850-934-7200

Pensacola Fishing Bridge
1750 BayFront Pkwy.
Pensacola Fl.
the old Hwy 98 bridge
850-444-9811 

Navarre Fishing Pier
8579 Gulf Blvd.
Navarre, Fl. 32566
850-936-6188 

St. Andrews Fishing Pier/Jetty
Panama City Beach
850-233-0197 

Ft. Pickens Fishing Pier
Pensacola
850-934-5626 

The Keys - Key Largo to Key West

The 7 mile bridge 

The Channel 2 bridge

The Channel 5 bridge


Reports and Forcasts
http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/

http://www.fishingdestinflorida.com/fishing_report.htm

http://www.gulfcoastangling.com/fishing_reports.htm

http://www.halfhitch.com/alsArchives.asp

http://cyberangler.com/reports/fl/map.htm

List Of Lists
http://inshore.com/lists.html


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I had it on a word doc. and the links don't show up. I'll try to get them all tonite when I get home.I can't find the post anywhere though.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Got bored. Came home early from mullet huntin. No moon. so figured I'd come up with a few more. 

If you lose sleep over wondering when the kings are going to show at the skyway. ( Comparable to a housewife wondering when we are gonna find out who Anna Nicoles baby daddy is) 

Justifying buying a new rig cause there is a species of fish that you would like target and the rest of your multitude of rigs for some reason won't cut it. 

Thinking paintings are too expensive so why not buy a rod rack and hang it there in that empty space and fill with setups. 

You get a divorce and your wife takes the kitchen table and the first thing you think is dam that's a good spot for a saltwater aquarium. 

You have several pair of Costas for fishin but you buy a pair from the lore collection just to look good. 

Your name Rob and you work for the Railroad and live in GA. Not to mention you spend more on tackle than your mortgage. 

You fish with Airnuts, Kozlow or cpn_aaron and catch sharks like it's nobodys business. 

If it's windy you go fishin anyway just to catch catfish and stingrays. 

You actually think your gonna meet your next wife on a pier.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If your lawn hasn't been mowed in two weeks because you've been on the pier the majority of the time.

If you can sleep through your alarm clock but the slightest click of your reel will bring you out of almost any drunken stupor.

If your wife qualifies fishing with you as "quality time".

If your wife can filet a fish so well you can read the paper through the remaining carcass.

Feel free to add on. Rhorm did some nice ones.


----------

